
Firefox sticks it to Microsoft, redirects Bing searches in Cortana to Yahoo - ntakasaki
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2969381/browsers/firefox-sticks-it-to-microsoft-redirects-cortana-searches-in-windows-10.html
======
amlgsmsn
So, an application on the system tells the default browser on the system to
open a link, the browser sees that the request is to a search engine and then
strips out the search term and then feeds it to a different search engine that
pays it for doing that.

Am I getting this right?

~~~
lightlyused
It looks like Microsoft was the one intercepting searches, this just fixes the
problem.

~~~
profmonocle
No, Cortana just uses Bing for search. They're not intercepting anything, just
not letting you change Cortana's search engine. They're not doing anything to
searches made from other apps.

------
dingle_thunk
Um. Isn't Yahoo powered by Bing anyway?

~~~
profmonocle
It uses whatever your Firefox search engine is set to, which is Yahoo by
default. If you've set Firefox to use Google, it'll redirect you to Google.

